# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source >  open source رویای کاربران

## prince-of-persia

این نظر شخصی من هست :
بند هایی در مورد open source خوندم که به نظرم کاملا یکطرفه هست.
مثل این میمونه که شما بخواهید تنها به فکر خود باشید.
مثلا اینکه کاربر برای توسعه هیچ نیازی به تولید کننده نباید داشته باشه.یعنی باید تمامی منابع رو در اختیار داشته باشه.یا حتی اصلا نیاز به این نداشته که اطلاعی به تولید کننده بده.
اینها کاملا برخلاف اون چیز هایی هستند که همه ما خوندیم.یه جورایی قضیه بو داره.طرفداران این ماجرا خودشونو روشنفکر و دیگران رو تنگ نظر می دونند.آیا واقعا همین طور هست ؟
برای روشن شدن این موضوع باید به آینده فکر کرد ..................
تصور کنید روزی رو که ابرقدرت open source یعنی LINUX به اندازه ایی رشد می کنه دیگه هیچ نیازی به ویندوز احساس نمیشه .
اون موقع تصور کنیم که مایکروسافت از پا در میاد و همه یک سیستم عامل با اون همه امکانات که سالهای سال متخصصین روش کار کرده اند رو به سادگی بدست می آورند.حتی اگر نسخه اولیه رو نخرند شرکت های توسعه دهنده نباید جلوی کپی رو بگیرند چون خودشون هم یک کپی رو توسعه دادند.نهایتا یک سیستم عامل که مهمترین نرم افزار هست به صورت رایگان و با تمامی امکانات به دست کاربران میرسه و همه جا رو پر می کنه.
این برای کاربران (مشتری ها) رویا و برای ما کابوسه.
به نظر شما کاربری که برای سیستم عامل اش هیچ هزینه ایی نداده آیا برای برنامه های دیگر پول خواهد داد ؟
آیا آن موقع به برنامه نویس ها و تیم های توسعه نرم افزار به چشم افراد بدرد نخور نگاه نخواهند کرد؟
آیا پس از مدتی یاد روز های گذشته نمی کنیم ؟ روزهایی که هر کسی و هر چیزی سر جای خودش بود ؟
آیا از مایکروسافت یاد نخواهیم کرد ؟ از ماکروسافتی که به دنیای کامپیوتر معنا داد !

در ضمن این حرف ها رو بگذارید کنار که فلان شخص یا فلان شرکت بخاطر open کار کردن به ثروت بی کران رسید یا از یر شکستگی نجات پیدا کرد .اینها تنها به خاطر خاص بودن هست .روزی که این قضیه عام بشه و مشتری این رو به عنوان یک وظیفه بدونه هیچ کس به هیچ چیز نخواهد رسید.

اون موقع هست که باید فریاد بزنیم که ارزش کار من و تجربه من بیش از اینهاست.
اما کو مایکروسافتی که به دیگران نشونش بدیم و بگیم ببین این شرکت هم با این عظمت همین کارو میکنه!


تا در نشده بیدار شیم .  

اینها تنها نظرات شخصی منه اگر کسی مخالفه با دلیل منطقی خلافشو بگه

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

سیستم نرم‌افزار آزاد برای من هم غیر قابل قبول بود. هنوز هم برام کاملا" روشن نشده ، ولی هر چه بیشتر به این فرهنگ نگاه می کنم و در موردش مطالعه می کنم، بیشتر می فهممش و نظرم نسبت بهش داره تغییر می کنه. توصیه می کنم یه فرصتی به خودتون بدید تا با فلسفه‌ی گنو بیشتر آشنا بشوید

----------


## greenway

دیر نشده ، اما این یک فرصت هست. من با این موافقم که برای *شناسایی استعدادها باید فرصت های برابر در اختیار دیگران قرار داد*. خیلی از پروژه ها هم هستند که هیچ وقت Open نوشته نمی شوند‌، شما هم در آینده باید به دنبال همچین مسیری پیش برید. اما در کل نظر شخصی ام اینه که این مباحث هرگز آنقدر فراگیر نخواهند شد که آینده ای که شما پیش بینی کرده اید محقق بشه .

----------


## hisitech

prince-of-persia  عزیز و دیگر دوستان گرامی سلام:
قبول دارم که برای ما قبول کردن این فلسفه و یا حتی برای بعضی ها درک اون خیلی سخته ... بعد از چند سال کار کردن با لینوکس هنوز در حال کشف زوایای پنهان این دنیای بزرگ اوپن سورس هستم..
یک نکته رو فراموش نکنید : هیچ کسی شما رو مجبور نمی کنه و یا نخواهد کرد که حتما از محصولات اوپن سورس استفاده کنید و یا اونها رو تولید کنید.... نگران آینده هم نباشید اگر واقعا برنامه نویس خوبی باشید برای شما کار و پول هست به اندازه کافی :چشمک: 
شما واقعا به عنوان یک استفاده کننده از محصولات تولیدی نرم افزاری که توسط همکاران عزیز وطنی تولید میشه چقدر حاضرید پول بدید ...من که واقعا اعصابم خورد میشه وقتی میبینم یک نفر که بابت ویندوزش 500 تومان ، بابت sql  سرور 500 تومان و بابت vb دات نت 1500 تومان پول داده بیاد یک محصول اشغالش رو 600000 تومان به من بفروشه ..تازه برای خودش هم حق امتیاز قائل هست و از انواع قفل های سخت افزاری و نرم افزاری استفاده میکنه تا یک موقع خدای نکرده یک دزد از خدا بی خبر محصول نازنینش رو ندزده.... :خیلی عصبانی: 
این معنایی بجز این داره که ما هنوز مفهوم کپی رایت رو درک نکردیم و اصلا با لایسنس خود مایکروسافت آشنا نیستیم حالا شما چه جوری توقع دارید ما به یک همچین همکار گلی مفهوم GPL رو بفهمونیم ......
یک مشکل دیگه ما ایرانی ها اینه که این معادله رو وحی  می دونیم : کامپیوتر = مایکروسافت .... مایکروسافت = کامپیوتر ..... کامپیوتر بلدی = ویندوز بلدی ..... برنامه نویس هستی = چقدر دات نت بلدی....و الی آخر....
اون جمله تون رو که فرمودید " از ماکروسافتی که به دنیای کامپیوتر معنا داد!" مطمئنم که شوخی فرمودید(این رو از علامت تعجب فهمیدم!) .... من نمی خوام قدرت مایکروسافت رو انکار و یا متعصبانه برخورد کنم ولی این جمله واقعا غلطه ..میتونی بگی مایکروسافت باعث جهش در دنیای کامپیوتر شده و یا اینکه واقعا سهمی از این دنیا مال اونه ...... اینارو قبول دارم.
این شرکت معظم و مامانی در موارد زیادی پیشتاز است و در موارد بسیاری مغلوب و عقب افتاده.....  
من تو خیلی از کارهای خودم از قطعه کد های اوپن سورس استفاده می کنم و لازم نیست چرخ رو دوباره اختراع کنم و ذهنم رو درگیر مسایل پیش پا افتاده ....
یک سوال : شما واقعا فکر می کنید اگر سورس برنامه تون رو به یک کاربر معمولی بدید اون میتونه اونو تغییر بده و ازش استفاده کنه .... :لبخند گشاده!:  عمرا که نمی تونه  :شیطان:  این واضحه 

توصیه می کنم اطلاعاتتون رو راجع به این طرف دنیای کامپیوتر و تکنولوژی زیاد کنید چون واقعا اطلاعات زیادی منتظر شما هستن ...اگر بیای اینور با خودت میگی: وای  این همه چیز که من بلد نیستم تا حالا کجا بود :متعجب:  تا سیل نیومده و همه رو با خودش نبرده هم شنا کردن یاد بگیرید هم یک قایق خوب و مستحکم (os( برای خودتون دست و پا کنید.....
مرسی

----------


## mehrzad007

> این برای کاربران (مشتری ها) رویا و برای ما کابوسه.


دوست من ، من و تو قبل از سازنده بودن کاربریم . پس برای ما هم خوبه ...



> سیستم نرم‌افزار آزاد برای من هم غیر قابل قبول بود.


این سیستم رو نمی گم درک می کنم اما دارم سعی می کنم که بفهممش . اما باهاش دو مشکل دارم. مشکل اول اینه که این سیستم برای یه کاربر عادی و ساده که نمیخواد وقتشو صرف کامپیوتر کنه و به کارش بپردازه هنوز کارایی نداره.(چه جوری کاربر ساده ای که فرق کلیک و دابل کلیک رو نمی دونه میخواد یه سورس رو کامپایل کنه ؟) و چون منم دارم برای این دسته افراد برنامه می نویسم پس به درد منم نمی خوره و...
اما می دونی از چیش خوشم میآد؟
 [QUOTE]لازم نیست چرخ رو دوباره اختراع کنم و ذهنم رو درگیر مسایل پیش پا افتاده ....[/
QUOTE]
می تونی ازش استفاده کنی اونم به اندازه توانت . هر چقدر زور داشته باشی اونقدر می تونی از این ببری.




> وای این همه چیز که من بلد نیستم تا حالا کجا بود تا سیل نیومده و همه رو با خودش نبرده هم شنا کردن یاد بگیرید هم یک قایق خوب و مستحکم (os( برای خودتون دست و پا کنید.....


البته خیلی نمیخواد نگران این مورد باشی

----------


## etrenite

اگه اجازه بدید منم نظرمو بگم
بله حرفای شاهزاده ایرانی درسته به این شرط که مثلا بره یک میلیون فقط خرج ویندوزش کنه و
کلی پول بده نرم افزار جانبی بگیره ،نصب کنه و بره کتاب بخره یاد بگیره و خلاصه کلی جون بکنه و در آخر یه نرم افزار درس کنه اونم مفت بده بره .....خب اشتباهه
ولی....
اگه به تمام نرم افزاراش 5 هزار تومن پول نداده باشه و ویندوز به این عظمت (که به گفته خودشون به دنیای کامپیوتر معنا داده) رو بخره 1000تومن ،کتابم دانلود کرده باشه وحالا یه ماشین حساب مهندسی درست کرده 
بفروشدش حد اقل 100هزار تومن خب .....قضاوت با خودتون. :خیلی عصبانی: 
در مورد قدرت ویندوزم باید بگم که ویندوز عملا بدون نرم افزارای جانبیش فلجه و خود به خود هیچ کاری نمیتونه بکنه این نرم افزارهارو هم بخوای نصب کنی سرعت میاد پایین 
از اونجاییی که کپی میکنیم( خودمونیم دیگه :چشمک:  ) بایدکلی پچ و اینا بزنیم روش که سرعت ویندوز از اینم بد تر میشه
آخرش باید هر یکی 2ماه ویندوز بزنیم که دردسره
و...
من نمیگم لیوکس به نرم افزار جانبی احتیاج نداره ولی حداقلش درایوامونو خودش میشناسه :تشویق: 
خب خسته شدم اینقدر نوشتم و شاهزاده رو از بابت این همه متنی که نوشته تحصین میکنم(حوصله میخواد) :لبخند گشاده!: 
بای :قلب:

----------

